# I liked that oar...lower San Juan



## Bluefunk (Jul 15, 2011)

check the abandoned boat protocol thread (don't know if it applies to oars too):

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/abandonded-boat-protocal-43997.html

It likely has been retrieved and taken claim under the maritime salvage act.

I was on the Juan third week of June at super low water and didn't see your oar...........


----------

